# Why we don't try to steer on the feature



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I hurt myself bad on a super easy box cuz I tried this. Im more scared of a tiny box than a medium sized kicker.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I hurt myself bad on a super easy box cuz I tried this. Im more scared of a tiny box than a medium sized kicker.


THIS!

I'm finally developing the mental break between riding snow and riding a box and have learned to almost always just slide off the side of a box instead of turn into it

Almost


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

All of the "hardware" in the park reminds me of why I quit skateboarding 10 years ago, for over 15 it was plenty fun, but all of a sudden it started to fucking hurt bad.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> All of the "hardware" in the park reminds me of why I quit skateboarding 10 years ago, for over 15 it was plenty fun, but all of a sudden it started to fucking hurt bad.


haha so true! I stopped skating because no amount of pads would stop my pain. Its a little better on snow because you cant rack your nards on a rail nearly as easy.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

The other day I was chopping up some corriander and chopped the end off of my finger. It hurt.
Really, it has nothing to do with this thread, but I'm in a sharing mood. 

I prefer small boxes, only because I have a "small board".


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

shit bro u gotta have proper knife skills! all knives wanna do is cut ur shit!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

fattrav said:


> The other day I was chopping up some corriander and chopped the end off of my finger. It hurt.
> Really, it has nothing to do with this thread, but I'm in a sharing mood.
> 
> I prefer small boxes, only because I have a "small board".


:laugh: good form sir :thumbsup:

edit: on both counts.... hey, did they stick the bit back on top? it goes all gross then the skin peels off to reveal a nice new finger tip! rad stuff cos you think they bit they stuck back on is falling off but it's not!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The worst part is when you make this mistake, look like an idiot and then immediately after a 12 year old presses the shit out of it and then 270's off. I love when that happens...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I was riding at Tahoe a during winter break. Saw a skier hit this rail that started only a few inches off the ground, but had an upward arc (like a jump but just a rail). Anyway, he had one ski slip off one side, the other ski slip off the other side... thought he could make it over the end of the rail without catching his nads, but ended up suspended just 2 inches off the ground by his nuts on the rail.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Oh! My favorite "trick"...LOL
> 
> Can't count the number of times I have accidentally edges while doing a 50-50. My worst was a few years back at Mt. Hood Skibowl on a 4" wide metal rail. I leaned a bit toeside and wham! Both shins banged on the steel and cut deep! I did the opposite at Timberline on a large rainbow where I leaned a little back and ass slammed it before toppling over backwards from 4 feet up!


Oh yea, I got matching scars on the front of my shins. Battle scars for sure!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> :laugh: good form sir :thumbsup:
> 
> edit: on both counts.... hey, did they stick the bit back on top? it goes all gross then the skin peels off to reveal a nice new finger tip! rad stuff cos you think they bit they stuck back on is falling off but it's not!


It was only superficial. I self medicated (vodka), let it dry and cut the remainding skin off. Its looking fairly ok now, i dont think i was going to get work as a hand model anyway. Have had a few mates lose the tips of there fingers, the hardest part is coming up with excuses as to why it happened, most use "you know the don't feed the monkey signs at the zoo, well....".

Hey, talking kiwi slang, do they use the word box where you are, to describe "box"?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I hurt myself bad on a super easy box cuz I tried this. Im more scared of a tiny box than a medium sized kicker.


hear hear!

last season, i ended off on a good note with boxes. i was able to throw down some bs boards... when this season started, i thought i'd pick up wear i left off... ate a lot of shit and now i'm afraid to do anything other than 50/50's lol.

when you bail on a big jump, if you carry enough speed, all you do is slide down the landing. when you bail on a box... ur body just stops. like they say, it's not the fall that kills you, its the sudden stop at the bottom .. when you bail on rails/boxes there are a lot of sudden stops.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm still a total noob in the park. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up like this kid when I actually try some presses


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got lazy on a nice easy wide box yesterday and stiffed legged it. Rolled a few times across the box and ended up coming to a stop still on top of the box face down. That was a bit embarrassing trying to crawl off that thing.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am thankful that I am damn near 40 and none of my friends care to hit any park features other than Jumps/kickers. I missed a rail 10 years ago and landed on my face/collarbone/ribs, and I havent tried again. I don't need to miss work at this age. :cheeky4:


----------



## highiso (Jan 26, 2012)

racer357 said:


> I am thankful that I am damn near 40 and none of my friends care to hit any park features other than Jumps/kickers. I missed a rail 10 years ago and landed on my face/collarbone/ribs, and I havent tried again. I don't need to miss work at this age. :cheeky4:


Being 40 I can ditto this^

I'm jumping and hitting small boxes and don't think any rails will ever be in my future.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

racer357 said:


> I am thankful that I am damn near 40 and none of my friends care to hit any park features other than Jumps/kickers. I missed a rail 10 years ago and landed on my face/collarbone/ribs, and I havent tried again. I don't need to miss work at this age. :cheeky4:


fuck work, I don't wanna miss riding days, plus at this age that fucking shit hurts!


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate boxes. I love box rails, but when the box is anything over 2 feet wide, it just seems like I should/can turn on it to initiate a spin on it, but end up slipping out, unable to bail to a side because of the width and that I can't easily fling my weight that far mid fall. 

Any tips on how to spin on these? I can do the presses and boardslides and stuff, but I always see the 8 year old skiiers 720 spinning the length of it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Try being 47.... Still, I hit the boxes every day and while my progression to new maneuvers on them is much slower and more careful than a teenager, I am not ready to start limiting myself due to age. Just got to ride smarter not harder and take some extra precautions...:thumbsup:


This is me as well, but I am armoring up. Actually considering back protector for my spins, which seem to be on hold till next season.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

nickwarrenn said:


> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate boxes. I love box rails, but when the box is anything over 2 feet wide, it just seems like I should/can turn on it to initiate a spin on it, but end up slipping out, unable to bail to a side because of the width and that I can't easily fling my weight that far mid fall.
> 
> Any tips on how to spin on these? I can do the presses and boardslides and stuff, but I always see the 8 year old skiiers 720 spinning the length of it.


My problem with wide boxes is that damned Seymour park crew won't leave them in place long enough  . I'm like Snowolf, I want to build up carefully to a full trick. Make a good start, then next time I'm on the mountain the damthing is gone.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I was riding last Sunday before our Test Fest days... I made the mistake of hitting boxes numerous times. Towards the end of the day, I ate shit really hard. I made the classic mistake of trying to save a fucked up approach and next thing I know, I'm swinging my arm in front of my face so I don't break my nose on the box. Impact was super hard... I hit slammed my head into my arm, my right leg buckled under me and hit the box hard as well. My buddies thought I was done for.

Then I got back up and hit wide box immediately after and grabbed Indy on the dismount haha. REDEEMED! 

Seriously though, I'm still in pain and I swear I dislocated something in my hamstring area that day. I stretched, something popped, and it was gone. Needless to say, due to this crash, I had to take it easy for the rest of Test Fest. Next year, I will either not ride Sunday before or take it super mellow if so.

I need to check my GoPro. I'm pretty sure it's all on there. Although the camera angle was totally fucked after the crash.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So after starting this fine ironic thread, I had occasion yesterday to push off the heelside lip of a box before I'd actually gone over the lip. Did a most impressive pratfall.

You may mock when ready.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

metric said:


> I'm still a total noob in the park. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up like this kid when I actually try some presses




Can't stop watching. 


And I foresee this in my future. :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

metric said:


> I'm still a total noob in the park. But I have a feeling I'm going to end up like this kid when I actually try some presses


he sure had one HELL of a tail press though, wish he woulda kept it


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer small boxes, only because I have a "small board".[/QUOTE]

I prefer small boxes.........they make my board look bigger!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my noob box shenanigan crash. What you can't get from the video is that these approaches had a fairly steep incline and were rutted out like a mofo. You also can't really tell the severity of the crash I had (first one obviously). My buddies said it looked like I wasn't going to get back up. That was two Sundays ago and right now, my upper right arm still feels like shit as well as my right hamstring area. Basically, I fucked up my approach and instead of riding off to the side, I attempted to save it with a half-assed nose blunt(?)... for some reason, my mind said "this is a good time to try your first nose blunt". :laugh:

And why yes, that was a Cobra was hitting boxes with lol.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Had this issue 100 times while learning to front board. Lucky to not get hurt at all. lol KEEP DAT BOARD FLAT!


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> he sure had one HELL of a tail press though, wish he woulda kept it


If you see the rest of his videos, he's pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------

